# Sun App Server JDBC MySQL



## Ice-Tea (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen


Ich habe einen Sun Application Server den ich mit einem MySQL Treiber ausgestattet habe.

JDBC-Res. und Connection Pool sind ferig eingerichtet.


Bischer bin ich es gewöhnt SQL Befehle änlich folgendem abzugeben:

```
"SELECT * FROM blabla"
```

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es MySQL bleiben wird.
Ich weiß das es mit JDBC möglich ist, SQL unabhängig von der Datenbank zu schreiben.


Gibt es dazu gute HowTo's oder anderes Wissensmaterial?


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (7. Jun 2007)

JDBC entbindet Dich nicht von der Syntax Deines DBMS. JDBC ist lediglich eine Abstraktionsschicht zum Zugriff auf die Datenbank.

Wenn Du Deine Abfragen wirklich unabhängig von der Datenbank generieren möchtest solltest Du über einen O/R Mapper wie Hibernate oder Toplink nachdenken und vielleicht auch gleich JPA verwenden.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Ice-Tea (12. Jun 2007)

OK, soweit war ich schon 

Vieleich hab ich mich am späten abent mit'ner überdosis Kaffee mal wieder nicht klar ausdrücken können.

Ich werd daher etwas weiter ausholen:

Ich Arbeite mit Netbeans, daher sind mir begriffe wie Toplink und Hibernate durchaus bekannt.

Was aber genau meinstest du mit JPA?
Java Persistence API ist mir schon klar 
Aber fallen nicht Toplink und Hibernate als framework unter diesen überbegriff? Oder hab ich da etwas missverstanden?
Meitest du vielleicht JDO?

Des weiteren, wo liegen die vor-/nachteile von Toplink, Hibernate, JDO etc.?

Nach statistiken die ich im Netz gefunden habe ist Hibernate die bevorzugte variante? Gibts dafür einen bestimmten grund, oder ist das Framework einfach älter? (EDIT: Stat )

Gibts Beispiele bzw. Tutorials in diese Richtung, sodass ich mir ein Bild von dem Aufbau der 'drei' Techniken machen kann?



Da ich grad schon mal dabei bin:
Ich bastle grad ne kleine Seite mit dem VisualWebPack.

Auf meinem webserver läuft ein Sun App Server.
Auf der Mashine mit der ich arbeite ebenso. Wobei auf dem Webserver noch eine MySQL Datenbank liegt die über com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlXADataSource im Appserver eingebunden ist.

Jetzt hab ich das problem, das ich in Netbeans zwar neue Con.Pools etc. anlegen kann, aber die vorhandenen nicht einbinden kann.

Muss ich zwingent ein MySQL Server auf meinem Arbeitsrechner installieren, oder gibts da eine Möglichket vorhandene JDBC Resources einzubinden?

Ich hoffe ich wurde verstanden 


EDIT:
Eine Vergleichsaufstellung der unter Stat gelisteten techniken wäre mal schön zu sehen bzw. Anwendungfälle,  oder vieleicht eine diskussion über alle Techniken, dann such ich mir den raus der sich am besten durchsetzt^^

Gleich noch ne frage hinterher, gibt es eine Liste der Annotations? Wollte mir da mal einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------

